# Kings



## meatfishhunter (Jan 6, 2015)

Im not looking for a yes or no answer here because i like to keep things as peaceful as possible on the river but, lets say that it just so happened that a few kings were to show up around the area super early and get a guy all fired up. Would the traditional fall techniques be a good apoach? Suggestions only please. Again no straight answers just maybe opinions on how you would aproach this situation. Small stream sight fishing scenario


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Early kings are super aggressive, if it was me I would toss spins, cranks (t sticks and husky jerks) and large streamers... that's what I would do


----------



## meatfishhunter (Jan 6, 2015)

I was hoping they would take somthing other than the old m60 lol.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Everything Mr burgundy suggested would work great. Early Kings are really aggressive. I would be getting after em if I was you!


----------



## meatfishhunter (Jan 6, 2015)

Woa woa woah... theese are imaginary kings in a make believe river . It was just a dream!!! Lets echo "the sound of silence" boys! Ja ja ja i was crazy for even thinking like THAT! Ya sons a bitches


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I know of a river that has kings in it right now, and fair #s too. I may be playing with them next week lol


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

I think we all know this river by now lol


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Last year not just "the" river but several rivers in the area got the early run.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

FISH ON..............


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Not naming Rivers again, learned my lesson on that one


----------



## meatfishhunter (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Not naming Rivers again, learned my lesson on that one


Thats a good call, it can get ugly. "I seent it!"


----------



## meatfishhunter (Jan 6, 2015)

I belive theese fish are actively feeding. I know it goes against everything i know about salmon in rivers but they ate my wifes contact info and blocked her number now im stuck here with no stress or frustrating phone calls


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

The classic burgundy!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

AdamBradley said:


> The classic burgundy!


Is that good or bad?


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Haha just a laugh, your classic quote which caused quite the stir. I always think about that around this time of the year!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah I had a ton of people pissed at me. Lost a friend due to it as well, live and learn. Now I just post basic info as to not overload small rivers. Like I said, lesson learned.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Yeah I had a ton of people pissed at me. Lost a friend due to it as well, live and learn. Now I just post basic info as to not overload small rivers. Like I said, lesson learned.


Don't know what the quote was, but based on the subject of this thread, I can probably guess. Must not have been a very good friend anyway....


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

He is a good guy, I take all the blame for the situation.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

Was thinking about checking a few spots on likely the same river..but the ticks are something else there,and to hot for waders.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

These make believe early run kangs on these make believe small rivers/streams are aggressive. Your fall run tackle will work on these make believe fish!! Cranks, spinners and so forth will produce. But my favorite is a 700 series RR in fire tiger but its a pricey lure to lose in the make believe wood!!


----------

